# south cumbria riding?



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

hello guys,

just wanted to ask if anyone here knows a good riding school or farm or something like this in south cumbria. I am searching for a nice place to ride, I am already able to ride and have my own horse in Germany. Just want to enjoy riding in england during i am staying here.
so if someones knows a good place to ride, I would be happy if you could give me the telephonenumber or the internetadress of the stable.
TKS,
Reiterin


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry cant realy help with schools round here I have'nt been to any but you could look at this Cumbrian Heavy Horses :: Horse riding in the Lake District, England - UK Im going to go one day if it kills me  probably will


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

hello, cumbira heavy horses sounds good, but I think it is to expensive to do it regulary. But propably I am going there for riding one time.
Has noone else a good tip for me? i thought here are a lot of riders and a lot from cumbria?
TKS. reiterin


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I was born and brought up in Cumbria 

Witherslack Hall Equestrian Centre


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

ok, tks.


----------

